# Best Photography April Fools Jokes of 2016.



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2016)

They may not all be winners, but there are some funny ones here. 

The Best Photography April Fools' Jokes of 2016


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (Apr 4, 2016)

Google Cardboard Plastic was the winner for me.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2016)

I liked the *Adobe’s Ansel Adams Lightroom Tutorial.*


----------

